# Dixie goes boating



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

We took our boat out for the first time last Tuesday and took Dixie with us. She really did great. We were very proud of her. I had charge of the camera so no pictures of me. :biggrin: Not too much boat or ocean but lots of Dixie.
[attachment=49798ixie_on...IMGP2861.jpg] So this is that other Dixie Daddy has been spending so much time with.
[attachment=49799:Smiling_...IMGP2864.jpg] Smiling and ready for orders Captain
[attachment=49800:Scanning...IMGP2872.jpg] Scanning the horizon.
[attachment=49801addy_to...IMGP2869.jpg] Daddy told me to watch for fish
[attachment=49802ixie_bl...IMGP2877.jpg] Dixie blowing in the wind
[attachment=49811:Explorin...IMGP2880.jpg] Exploring the boat
[attachment=49804addy__s...IMGP2890.jpg] Daddy's girl
[attachment=49805:First_Ma...IMGP2893.jpg] First Mate 
[attachment=49806:Close_Up...IMGP2867.jpg] Close up of the First Mate 
[attachment=49807:Close_up...IMGP2895.jpg] Close up again 
[attachment=49809:Tired_Sa...IMGP2898.jpg] Tired sailor 

We saw porpoise, sea turtles, Portuguese Man of War but no fish! 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Dixie, you looks so adorable with your hair blowing in the wind :wub2:

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pics!!! You guys look like you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.

Linda


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom). 

Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Elaine. Dixie girl is stunning as usual. Your husband is handsome, too.
xoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208


> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744218


> Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.
> 
> Linda[/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744225


> Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom).
> 
> Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter[/B]


I got the hints ladies! Hunter came right out and told Dixie to wear her life jacket. Good boy, Hunter. The first thing I did when I got on with her was start to put her life jacket on her. Daddy said she doesn't need that, she'll die of the heat. This coming from the safest boater I know who never takes chances. So I put it behind us on the seat we sat on and it was at my finger tips all day. I felt it should be on her too. I will suggest it to the Captain again or just put it on the next time. Thanks for caring everyone. btw the last picture is a sea turtle. I thought I deleted it.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks like such fun!! Dixie looks adorable with her hair blowing in the wind :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Dixie is the prettiest first mate I have ever seen! How lucky that she gets to go sailing! Great pics!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 12 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744272


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208





> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744218


> Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.
> 
> Linda[/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744225


> Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom).
> 
> Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter[/B]


I got the hints ladies! Hunter came right out and told Dixie to wear her life jacket. Good boy, Hunter. The first thing I did when I got on with her was start to put her life jacket on her. Daddy said she doesn't need that, she'll die of the heat. This coming from the safest boater I know who never takes chances. So I put it behind us on the seat we sat on and it was at my finger tips all day. I felt it should be on her too. I will suggest it to the Captain again or just put it on the next time. Thanks for caring everyone. btw the last picture is a sea turtle. I thought I deleted it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tell Daddy it is better to be a little hot and be safe in your life jacket! I'm sure your daddy wouldn't drive without his seatbelt on.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 12 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744272


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208





> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744218


> Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.
> 
> Linda[/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744225


> Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom).
> 
> Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter[/B]


I got the hints ladies! Hunter came right out and told Dixie to wear her life jacket. Good boy, Hunter. The first thing I did when I got on with her was start to put her life jacket on her. Daddy said she doesn't need that, she'll die of the heat. This coming from the safest boater I know who never takes chances. So I put it behind us on the seat we sat on and it was at my finger tips all day. I felt it should be on her too. I will suggest it to the Captain again or just put it on the next time. Thanks for caring everyone. btw the last picture is a sea turtle. I thought I deleted it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dixie, I knew your mommy was too careful of a mommy not to have a life jacket for you. You should tell your Captain 'no treats for you mister for breaking the first rule of boating - safety first!' xoxox Hunter


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744290


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 12 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744272





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208





> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744218


> Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.
> 
> Linda[/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744225


> Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom).
> 
> Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter[/B]


I got the hints ladies! Hunter came right out and told Dixie to wear her life jacket. Good boy, Hunter. The first thing I did when I got on with her was start to put her life jacket on her. Daddy said she doesn't need that, she'll die of the heat. This coming from the safest boater I know who never takes chances. So I put it behind us on the seat we sat on and it was at my finger tips all day. I felt it should be on her too. I will suggest it to the Captain again or just put it on the next time. Thanks for caring everyone. btw the last picture is a sea turtle. I thought I deleted it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tell Daddy it is better to be a little hot and be safe in your life jacket! I'm sure your daddy wouldn't drive without his seatbelt on.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's a good point, Marj. I'll point that out to him.

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744291


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 12 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744272





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208





> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744218


> Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.
> 
> Linda[/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744225


> Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom).
> 
> Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter[/B]


I got the hints ladies! Hunter came right out and told Dixie to wear her life jacket. Good boy, Hunter. The first thing I did when I got on with her was start to put her life jacket on her. Daddy said she doesn't need that, she'll die of the heat. This coming from the safest boater I know who never takes chances. So I put it behind us on the seat we sat on and it was at my finger tips all day. I felt it should be on her too. I will suggest it to the Captain again or just put it on the next time. Thanks for caring everyone. btw the last picture is a sea turtle. I thought I deleted it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dixie, I knew your mommy was too careful of a mommy not to have a life jacket for you. You should tell your Captain 'no treats for you mister for breaking the first rule of boating - safety first!' xoxox Hunter
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok, Hunter I'll tell the Captain. Thanks. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww dixie is beautiful! :wub2: :wub2:

Great pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*My first thought on Dixie's sailor picture was...

1. Cute pictures!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Love 'em!

2. Where's her life jacket? :shocked: *


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, what fun!! I especially love the pictures of Dixie with her daddy...so sweet!! :tender: 

I really enjoyed those pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved your pictures. Dixie looks so at home on your boat. I'm afraid my girls would stay on my lap the whole time. It looks like you guys had a great day.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:Cute Malt: :Sooo cute: Oh Dixie........you are such a little beauty...........I'm just not sure you are getting enough love so I think you need to come to MY house. Bella needs a playmate!!!! You look like a natural on that boat!!! You will have such fun but you need to be very quiet for daddy so he can catch some fish. We are still ICE fishing here so it was very difficult for us not to be jealous of you on that beautiful ocean!!!! 
Happy sailing!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Elaine, i love all of the pictures of Dixie on the boat, she looks so comfortable and at ease on the boat. She's a beauty. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Elaine, I LOVE the pictures! 

Dixie looks so relaxed and happy ... very beautiful girl that she is. :wub: Dixie's pink tongue is even pretty! :wub: 

And, she looks so happy with her Daddy. A great picture. 

I'm like you ... usually I am the one taking most of the pictures! :yes: 

Thanks for sharing all of the lovely pictures!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 12 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744272


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208





> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744218


> Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.
> 
> Linda[/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744225


> Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom).
> 
> Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter[/B]


I got the hints ladies! Hunter came right out and told Dixie to wear her life jacket. Good boy, Hunter. The first thing I did when I got on with her was start to put her life jacket on her. Daddy said she doesn't need that, she'll die of the heat. This coming from the safest boater I know who never takes chances. So I put it behind us on the seat we sat on and it was at my finger tips all day. I felt it should be on her too. I will suggest it to the Captain again or just put it on the next time. Thanks for caring everyone. btw the last picture is a sea turtle. I thought I deleted it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine, I don't know how to post links on here ... but, I just checked a website called ...Pet Street Mall. They have a lot of life vests ... and, some that help prevent heat exhaustion, etc. You can order online or by phone. If I can help you further with this, please feel free to email or PM me. I can provide a link with my email address.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such fun pictures!!!! Dixie is a natural sailor, I see :aktion033: Thanks for sharing them with us.

I sold our boat last August and bought a 52" LCD TV...... :blush: ......oh well, I still have the kayak.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Precious Dixie, she looks right at home on the water!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :wub2: I loved seeing Dixie and her Daddy on your boat. I know you have a life vest for her, wouldn't have it any other way!!! When we take our girls on the boat with us, I bring a pop up house ( from TARGET) and leave their vests on as we do not cruise, we rock and roll to water ski and wake board ( jerk the boat, abrupt turns etc). I think when you fish you go very slowly, is that true? The wind cannot cool the doggies off that way, so maybe shade plus vest might work better? Just an idea.
Dixie is a beautiful Princess and I just enjoyed seeing her hair blowing in the breeze and seeing her taking in the sights!! Thank you so much for taking the time to post those pics and for sharing them with us!!! I hope to see more boating pics soon!! x0x0x0 N :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Terrific pictures! I love the one with her hair blowing in the wind and the one with her tongue hanging out


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, what great pictures. Looks like she really enjoys boating. Glad you had a good time!

Coco hates going out on our boats, and I have to admit that it does get very hot in the life jacket. We've tried taking her out a couple of times.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Great pictures Elaine! Dixie looks like she is having a great time!!! Such a pretty, pretty girl with the wind blowing through her hair!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw she looks so chilled and relaxed...pretty baby... :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dixie looks like a true "boat babe" love your pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pictures!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments. I wouldn't say she is a natural. It took her a while to relax. She stuck to my lap & was nervous for a while. I continued to put her down until finally she didn't beg to come up again. Then she relaxed and explored. The boat is a power boat with very high sides that are way above her head by at least a foot. She can't see over the sides even when she stretches and there is nothing she can jump up on. 
Sorry you are ice fishing Elizabeth. We didn't even get a bite if that helps.  

Pat, please post a picture of you and the four babies when in the kayak. That I would like to see.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Dixie is such a doll :wub: it looks like she had a great time on the boat :wub: Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 13 2009, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744377


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 12 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744272





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208





> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 12 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744218


> Great pics! She's such a cute little sailor girl. And, I agree, that's a great time for her to model a cute little life vest.
> 
> Linda[/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 12 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744225


> Dixie, this is Hunter and I think that you should tell your mommy that you need a life jacket when you are on the boat. My mommy makes me wear a terrible red one when we go in the pool or in the kayaks so since you are my friend I think you should wear one too if you are going to be on the boat a lot! If you want, I will send you mine cause I don't like it very much and I would be happy to share it with you (Hunter - you are not giving your life jacket away xoxo Mom).
> 
> Darn it! I got caught. Well, I think you look pretty great on that boat and your Daddy looks like a really nice person. I hope you get to go out on the boat a lot and have lots of fun  Love Hunter[/B]


I got the hints ladies! Hunter came right out and told Dixie to wear her life jacket. Good boy, Hunter. The first thing I did when I got on with her was start to put her life jacket on her. Daddy said she doesn't need that, she'll die of the heat. This coming from the safest boater I know who never takes chances. So I put it behind us on the seat we sat on and it was at my finger tips all day. I felt it should be on her too. I will suggest it to the Captain again or just put it on the next time. Thanks for caring everyone. btw the last picture is a sea turtle. I thought I deleted it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine, I don't know how to post links on here ... but, I just checked a website called ...Pet Street Mall. They have a lot of life vests ... and, some that help prevent heat exhaustion, etc. You can order online or by phone. If I can help you further with this, please feel free to email or PM me. I can provide a link with my email address.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm going to try it with the one we have next time and see how she does. Thanks for the website. I'll keep it in case.

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 13 2009, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744430


> :wub2: :wub2: I loved seeing Dixie and her Daddy on your boat. I know you have a life vest for her, wouldn't have it any other way!!! When we take our girls on the boat with us, I bring a pop up house ( from TARGET) and leave their vests on as we do not cruise, we rock and roll to water ski and wake board ( jerk the boat, abrupt turns etc). I think when you fish you go very slowly, is that true? The wind cannot cool the doggies off that way, so maybe shade plus vest might work better? Just an idea.
> Dixie is a beautiful Princess and I just enjoyed seeing her hair blowing in the breeze and seeing her taking in the sights!! Thank you so much for taking the time to post those pics and for sharing them with us!!! I hope to see more boating pics soon!! x0x0x0 N :wub2: :wub2:[/B]


Thanks Nanci. I was going to take one of her cases so she would have a place to get out of the sun but Capt. said there isn't enough room. She really stayed with me 99% of the time and, being a redhead, I seek shade. We were under the T top mostly. You are right about going slowly while fishing. We trolled all day at a slow speed. No rock & rollin. Thanks for the good advice and sweet compliments.


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

I am jealous of a dog...I never thought I would see the day. 
Dixie looks like she is in Heaven. Have Fun!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

HI ELLE..wow what great photos ,,Dikie looks in heaven ,she is the cutest sea dog ever .. :wub: jo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 12 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744330


> :Cute Malt: :Sooo cute: Oh Dixie........you are such a little beauty...........I'm just not sure you are getting enough love so I think you need to come to MY house. Bella needs a playmate!!!! You look like a natural on that boat!!! You will have such fun but you need to be very quiet for daddy so he can catch some fish. We are still ICE fishing here so it was very difficult for us not to be jealous of you on that beautiful ocean!!!!
> Happy sailing!!!!![/B]


We are still ice fishing too - can't wait for the melt to start! I miss the summer


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is gorgeous, Elaine! :wub: :wub: I would love to sail with her  
We used to have a boat, but we sold it cause we didn't get up much to our house in PA.
I do miss it though. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You have a beautiful first mate. I can see Dixie :wub: loves sailing.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awhh what a lovely day out. the scenery look so pretty and dixie looks like she is really enjoying herself.
now she needs a life-saving vest for her outings on the sea.

I love the picture with her on the pretty colourful towel and the daddy-dixie pic.

thank you for sharing them with us.*


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Those photos are too cute!!! Dixie is a beauty. :wub: 

I am so happy that she did well. I am looking forward to the weather warming up so that we too can take Daisy out on the water. She has the hat, sunglasses and life jacket that matches, lmao!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Mar 12 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744208


> Dixie is adorable!!! :wub: Great pictures!!!  Maggie loves boating, too!!!! It is a great excuse to put on her pink polka-dot life jacket, too!!! We took that girls to the beach today...It was Abbie's first time and she loved it!!! Now Abbie just needs to try boating, we're hoping she will love it as much as her sister!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Yep, Lexie has that same life jacket...I won't let her near the water without it...It has a mesh underside so it is not so hot. Rockport vacation 07/08...

I bet Dixie would look great in a pink one too.
[attachment=49841:IMG_0257sm.JPG]

Thanks for sharing such beautiful pictures. I love seeing earth's natural beauties as well as a beautiful malt .


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh I'm jealous , that looks like soooo fun. if there were fish in the ocean Sparkey would be going fishing, lol

Dixie is too cute :wub: I just love her coat and I think she really loved the adventure :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahoy, Dixie and it sure looks like you were running that ship to me! LOL!
Great pics, Elaine.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like everyone had soooo much fun! Dixie is one adorable first mate :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great day on the water. Oh what a nice day, I love this kind of thing. Dixie was great on the boat.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what fun, little Dixie is gorgeous.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, Dixie looks adorable, I'll bet she had a ball.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Precious pics of Dixie baby. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Dixie looks like a daddy's girl. :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Dixie-you are the luckiest little girl around.
Two wonderful parents and a boat! 
I :heart: you, little Dixie.


----------

